# Projects to catch up on .....



## Brent H (Apr 2, 2020)

Here are some things I am doing to get caught up on some shop items.  I am restoring the latest Cincinnati No2 and will have a post on that later on.  Lost a bunch of pics with a phone fail - anyway - some shop projects:

Table boards for the mill: 









Collet holder for the tool chest - need to make it bigger as there is metric and imperial now and a new set of ER 20 showed up today.





Just a couple ideas.  My drill bit drawer coming soon.


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you sir, I hadn't thought of building tables for the mill but that's a great idea. Are you putting borders around the tables to stop things from rolling off?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 3, 2020)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Brent H (Apr 3, 2020)

@YotaBota no real plans for roll off- idea is to make the top easy to clean and keep chips out of the tee slots.    Will have to see if it is necessary.  I will be adding some levelling feet to the mill stand so the table should be pretty flat as far as the ability for things to roll.

one thing I noticed about the back of the mill table is a row of bolt holes that would support a sort of hide away fence along the back.  This would be great for quick parallel alignment of certain projects with the table. .....


----------



## PeterT (Apr 3, 2020)

I like your plywood table board protectors. Better than my disposable cardboard cutouts. They really help to protect the table face from dings. And makes chip cleanup so much easier, either by brushing or shop vac compared to cleaning out the T-slots. I left my mill end pockets exposed so I can set things in there vs, rolling away but personal preference. Another habit I've picked up is just cheapo shallow plastic trays that hold whatever cutters for the job, like c/sink + drill + tap ... Keeps things organized a bit.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 3, 2020)

@PeterT - yes, a couple trays will work great.  

Here is my drill storage.  The numbers were done on a pantograph but could be just stamped in.  The divider assembly is 1/8” aluminium flat bar that I lined up and welded together at the corners with my spool gun.  Some touch up grinding and Viola!  The bigger pocket has all the drill gauges and some  small Morse taper 1-2 adaptors.  Larger taper drills in the bottom (in a couple of those nice trays @PeterT  mentioned).









I also made a new door for an old Starrett (Kennedy 520) tool box.  I had the keys and no door.   It is 3/8” aluminium plate cut to size.  A 5/16 lip at the bottom holds it in at the bottom (same as the original door).  I recessed in the handle.  You will notice the boo boo on the one handle corner - it was tight getting the cutter in and under the lip of the handle (handle is slightly dovetailed like the original) and the bugger caught and spun the door - just a wee PO in an otherwise neat project.  The aluminium is an off cut from something and I will eventually clean off the paint and buff out the scratches.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 3, 2020)

I wish my bigger drills were that organized - all small stuff at under 10mm is in plastic boxes marked with size - say 9.5mm - 10mm. 
For MT drills its just a little disaster - I only have them organized by MT size.


----------

